# Disappearing Cherrys



## Olivia (May 5, 2006)

I purchased 20 juvi cherry shrimp and released them into my 46 gallon tank on Wednesday. The tank is pretty heavily planted and has 10 small neon tetras and 2 female swordtails. Since Wednesday I haven't seen a hint of the shrimp. There are plenty of hiding places but I figured I would see one on occasion. Is it possible that they have been eaten or do you think they are just hiding out and maturing?

Olivia


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

At ~one shrimp per 2 gallons, there will be days when you don't see an adult sized one.

They're probably hiding. If they were *really* small juvies, they might be hiding in your filter (unless you have placed a coarse sponge, nylon or whatever over the intake).

If you have a canister filter, there may be perfectly happy shrimp in the bottom of it - if it's a HOB... well, you saw Finding Nemo, right?


----------



## Olivia (May 5, 2006)

I put a nylon knee high stocking over the intake of the filter held on with a rubber band so they wouldn't get sucked up. I guess they are just hiding. I'm just a worried owner.

Thanks for the reassurance.

Olivia


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

Are you feeding them algae wafers?


----------



## Olivia (May 5, 2006)

No, no algae wafers. There's plenty of algae in the tank for them to munch on, that's the reason I decided to get some shrimp, I've never had them before.

Olivia


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

Olivia, assuming your water quality is good they are just hard to spot in that size tank with a lot of cover. Give them time to get use to the tank and mature. It won't be long before you make contact  . Then not to long after that you'll find new generations of shrimplets growing up in the dark corners of your tank. 

When you do find them make sure and take some pictures for us.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

Do you have a canister filter? If you do, check it.
Just yesterday, I cleaned my filter and found 35+ shrimp in it.
Also, if you have a HOB, check it as well. When I used one I would find my shrimp in there too (not as many as my canister filter though)

I will have to say that all of these shrimp in my canister filter are not adults (1/8" - 1/2") and the filter is probably sucking up the shrimplets and maturing in the filter. Makes a good nusery I guess.


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

you probably lost most of your shrimp to predation.
it's best to put shrimp in a separate species tank,
and only introduce them to your community tank
once they have reached the full 1" of adult size.


----------



## Olivia (May 5, 2006)

Ah ha!!!! Spotted 3 today on my driftwood scavenging away! Woo hoo! I hope they are happy little shrimps and make me lots of shrimplets. One was already a bright red color and the others had reddish tints to them. 

Thanks for the reassurances everyone.
Olivia


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

GlitcH said:


> It won't be long before you make contact


Told ya so


----------



## Olivia (May 5, 2006)

Thanks Brian! 

I'm paranoid about all my pets. I wake up my pet tortoise on a regular basis to make sure she is okay! 

I'll try to get some pictures. It's hard with a bow front tank, it throws everything out of proportion whenever I try to take close up pictures. 

Olivia


----------



## natureman187 (Aug 15, 2007)

they're all probably there, a 46 gallon is quite a bit of water for some juvies!


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

If you toss a hikari algae wafer in the tank and come back in 15-30 minutes all your shrimp should be right there for the counting. This how I lure them out to catch and bag them for shipping.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

NoSvOrAx said:


> If you toss a hikari algae wafer in the tank and come back in 15-30 minutes all your shrimp should be right there for the counting. This how I lure them out to catch and bag them for shipping.


^^ Answer to a question I had... Thanks!

PS - Females will be a lot redder than males, typically.


----------



## Reeferton (Aug 22, 2007)

I have a small dwarf puffer tank and so does my girlfriend. I didn't see any RCS for a week at all, then the next day I see three picking away at driftwood. Same thing happened to my girlfriend, only instead we found half dead shrimp carcass, so it could go either way. :-s


----------



## DLOBREAKS (Nov 10, 2006)

Reeferton said:


> I have a small dwarf puffer tank and so does my girlfriend. I didn't see any RCS for a week at all, then the next day I see three picking away at driftwood. Same thing happened to my girlfriend, only instead we found half dead shrimp carcass, so it could go either way. :-s


with a puffer!!! wow surprised there are any at all ..


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Reeferton
> I have a small dwarf puffer tank and so does my girlfriend. I didn't see any RCS for a week at all, then the next day I see three picking away at driftwood. Same thing happened to my girlfriend, only instead we found half dead shrimp carcass, so it could go either way.
> 
> with a puffer!!! wow surprised there are any at all ..


No kidding. Even though Dwarf puffers are really small, I have seen them take on full grown Ammano shrimp.


----------

